# what type of ladders do you use?



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

time to add to and upgrade my ladders for the exterior season. anyone use the levers? What about double sided step ladders or stockers ladders. the stockers ladders look really slick for interior with spring loaded casters, double sided, with a platform. anyone used something like this? any suggestions, other experiences, or recommendations would be appreciated.

werner stockers ladder
http://www.wernerladder.com/catalog/details.php?series_id=120#


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I won't buy werner anymore - as they laid off their American workforce and moved operations over to mainland China - so they can go screw!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Green Bull
Made in the USA


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My extensions are Cuprums, which are made by Louisville.
Most of the rest are Werners.
All of them are TypeIA fiberglass. The 10ft step is a dual step. My 2' and 4' are TypeI aluminum. 
I use a small Perry rolling 4' scaffold, and a 6' Baker scaffold.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Little Giant. Made in the states and durable. Need to find a longer one now though for some outside work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a variety of aluminum extension ladders from 16' - 40' (2 of each)and have A Little Giant as well.. I don't like the little giant because it's too heavy... what a waste of money... I have replaced it with something similar (garilla I think...) from HD

I have a few "A" Frame ladders from 2' to 10'.

I have ladder levelers for the extension ladders and use them alot. 

I also installed adjustable feet to all my extentions ladders. The orange ones that my SW store supplies (couldn't find a pic... ). They are the best when it comes to uneven ground. They even work on steps for interiors! :thumbsup: 

J


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> time to add to and upgrade my ladders for the exterior season. anyone use the levers? What about double sided step ladders or stockers ladders. the stockers ladders look really slick for interior with spring loaded casters, double sided, with a platform. anyone used something like this? any suggestions, other experiences, or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> werner stockers ladder
> http://www.wernerladder.com/catalog/details.php?series_id=120#


Seems like these are more for stockboys in a shoe store or something not for painting!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Bushdude said:


> Seems like these are more for stockboys in a shoe store or something not for painting!


I was thinking the same thing... But maybe good for stocking paint in your garage? heheh...


J


----------

